# 4th of July weekend



## JaniceM (Jul 1, 2017)

"If you go forth with a fifth on the 4th,
You may not go forth on the 5th."  



Have a safe 4th-of-July...  Don't drink and drive.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the good advice  Janice. I'm not budging outside  on the 4th.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 1, 2017)

I am not either Falcon.  The police is already advising the drinking folks to book their cabs now here in H town.  I can see the fireworks from my patio. I'll sit out there with my crown and coke if the heat allows.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2017)

Same here Terry  only with  vodka + club soda....and a big olive  stuck in it.   :cheers1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Riddle of the day....do they have the 4th of July in other countries?












Yep...comes right between the 3rd and the 5th    *


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 1, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Thanks for the good advice  Janice. I'm not budging outside  on the 4th.



I can't take credit for it, though, it actually came from Sarah Purcell on a talk/variety show called Real People.  I have an amazing memory.  lol


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I am not either Falcon.  The police is already advising the drinking folks to book their cabs now here in H town.  I can see the fireworks from my patio. I'll sit out there with my crown and coke if the heat allows.



 Will watch the fireworks from the patio!!
.


----------



## wogelsby (Jul 2, 2017)

We get where we're going well before Holidays... stay put... Celebrate and then go.  Sobriety has been a close friend for 28yrs... so alcohol isn't part of it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 2, 2017)

Texas horse shoes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 2, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>



ATF cracks down on bombs used to scare seals


Published 11 May 2011


Share |     

.


Much to the frustration of California fishermen, the U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF) is starting to regulate the firecrackers used to scare away seals from fishing lines; beginning 1 May, ATF officials will begin enforcing a federal law that mandates anyone who purchases the seal “bombs” to obtain a special permit and clear a background check in order to prevent terrorists or criminals from using them; the bombs resemble M-80 firecrackers and are shot from a gun; fishermen and farmers use them to scare away animals like hungry birds


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2017)

My neighbors decided it was soon enough to shoot off their firecrackers last night. I was just going to sleep when "BANG! BANG! BANG!". I was drifting off again and "BANG! BANG! BANG!". This happened twice more - each about 20 minutes apart. They finally stopped but by then it was after 11 PM.

It will be over soon....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 2, 2017)

What kind of celebrations take place on the Fourth of July sponsored by the government?

I'm talking about Washington and the White House and the President.

I know there are individual parades probably. But what about military parades ?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for that picture.  I saved it on my desktop and will send it to my family.

What is the title? "Grumpy old men"?  Who is the artist?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2017)

"Lexington Green 19th of April 1775 by Don Troiani" 



Camper6 said:


> Thanks for that picture.  I saved it on my desktop and will send it to my family.
> 
> What is the title? "Grumpy old men"?  Who is the artist?


----------

